# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Volume Control με Arduino και ρελέδες

## CLOCKMAN

Γεια σας φίλοι μου.
Σας παρουσιάζω μια κατασκευή πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα. Ένα ποτεσιόμετρο ψηφιακό-αναλογικό που στηρίζεται στο γνωστό σε όλους μας arduino nano, διαθέτει 6 ρελέδες και συνδυάζει αντιστάσεις για τον έλεγχο της έντασης του ήχου. Λειτουργεί με τηλεχειριστήριο και έχει 64 βήματα έντασης.
Η οδήγηση των ρελέδων γίνεται μέσω ενός ULN2803 αντί τρανζίστορ, και έχει και το display για να βλέπουμε τα βήματα το οποίο οδηγήται από το MAX7219 που είναι για αυτή τη δουλειά. Πληροφορίες πιο λεπτομερείς θα βρείτε εδώ http://jos.vaneijndhoven.net/switchr/index.html 
Ο κώδικας είναι υπό μελέτη ακόμα αλλά λειτουργεί σχετικά καλά λόγο του ότι οι ρελέδες είναι ευτελούς αξίας. Πιστεύω ότι με πιο γρήγορους ρελέδες θα έχουμε καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα.
 
στη συνέχεια θα ανεβάσω και βίντεο με τη λειτουργία του, καθώς αναμένεται και η τοποθέτηση επιλογέα εισόδων και προενισχυτή.

----------


## mikemtb

Μπράβο στην κατασκευή!!  
Απλά φοβάμαι ότι το ανοιγοκλεισιμο των ρελε, θα ακούγεται μέσα από το σήμα.. Λόγω των spikes που δημιουργουνται κατά το κόψιμο τάσης στο πηνίο. Βάλε μια πηγή σήματος να παίζει στο 0-1% και ένα τελικό ενισχυτή στο κύκλωμα σου και πες μας τι ακούς από τα ηχεια
Edit: θα επιθυμούσαμε και μια φώτο από κάτω  :Smile:  

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Μιχάλη ακούγεται μόνο σε 2 σημεία, το ένα είναι στο βήμα 32 όταν από ένα ρελέ αλλάζει σε 5 (κλείνουν 5) και στο άλλο βήμα στο 48 όταν από ένα σε 4. Σε λίγο ανεβάζω και βίντεο. και μία φωτό από κάτω

----------


## CLOCKMAN

ιδού και ένα βίντεοhttps://youtu.be/XRyARFa4EPw

----------


## mikemtb

Για τελείως ψυχολογικούς λόγους εγώ θα έβαζα μια γραμμή audio gnd ακριβώς κάτω από την γραμμή με τα common των ρελε! 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

πολυ μου αρεσε. θα ηθελα μια πληρη περιγραφη ομως της κατασκευης.

----------


## thomasdriver

Σπύρο καλημέρα!!! Ωραία κατασκευή....αλλά τα ρελέ γιά την περίπτωση δημιουργούν θορύβους, το είδες και εσύ άλλωστε.Μπορείς όμως άνετα να χρησιμοποιήσεις 2 cd4066 με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Θα αποφύγεις και το κόστος των ρελέ.Ενδιαφέρον πάντως ....περιμένω βελτιώσεις :Thumbup1:

----------

mikemtb (09-06-17)

----------


## Kernel Panic

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου για την προσπάθεια σου, στην περίπτωση τώρα που μπεις στο τριπάκι για αλλαγές / βελτιώσεις, μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τα ρελεδάκια με ειδικά relay για ήχο και φυσικά πολλαπλάσιας αξίας.
Aν και εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να δεις και κάτι σαν το *PGA2320 

*

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Όπως είπα οι ρελέδες δεν ακούγονται γενικά, μόνο σε 2 σημεία. και είναι σπαστικό. Το ότι έφτιαξα αυτό το πράμα με ρελέδες και όχι με 4066 ή άλλο chip volume control, είναι ότι αυτά δε παίζουνε (ακούγονται) καλά. Ούτε τα περιστρεφόμενα και μοτεράτα ποτεσιόμετρα. Καλύτερα ακούγονται οι μεμονομένες αντιστάσεις και μάλιστα αντίσταση με αντίσταση (μεταλ φιλμ, ανθρακος κλπ) έχει διαφορά. Και μιλάω για μηχανήματα και ενισχυτές ήχου Hi-end, όπου εκεί μπορεί να ακούσεις και το σασσί να ταλαντώνει. Οι διαφορές στον ήχο είναι πολύ μικρές αλλά υπάρχουν. Μπορεί να φταίει και η κακή υλοποίηση σε πλακέτα γενικής, και με ρελέδες της πλάκας. Αν γίνει μια ποιο προσεγμένη δουλειά και με ακριβούς ρελέδες πιστεύω ότι θα παίξει καλά. Είδομεν, έπεται και συνέχεια.

----------


## Kernel Panic

ετσι όπως το βλέπω ότι το έφτιαξες, *εκτιμώ* ότι δεν φταίει η υλοποίηση αλλά τα ρελεδάκια. Αν τα αντικαταστήσεις με relay for audio signal πιστεύω ότι θα λυθεί το θέμα.
Όντος τα τύπου 4066 τσιπάκια είναι ακατάλληλα γι αυτές τις υλοποιήσεις.
Με αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις πετυχαίνεις μια πολύ καλή ισορροπία ανοχών μεταξύ των καναλιών, ανεβαίνει βέβαια λίγο ο Johnson noise αλλά ποιος το ακούει?
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------

